# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Russian Orthodox Priest Praises Muslims: "Future Belongs To The Muslims"

## Oasis

Hi all,

I couldn't refrain from sharing this vid with you. hope you will enjoy.. peace

----------


## Oasis

here is another interesting video in russian language with english subtitles. This time a Jewish rabbi comparing Islam with Christianity.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9a6blduFb0

----------

